# Instrument Cluster Diagram



## 335Ford (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm trying to replacing the instrument cluster on my 335 Ford Industrial Tractor. Can anyone share the wiring diagram for it?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Attached is a scan of the wiring diagram for a Ford 3600 from my I&T manual. Good Luck


----------



## 335Ford (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you Harry! This diagram is for a "Non-diesel" tractor. My tractor is diesel. Do you have the wiring diagram for the diesel tractor?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's the only wiring diagram in my manual. Diesel and gas engines are wired the same with the following exceptions (remove these items for diesel):

#32 - distributor
#33 - spark plugs
#35 - Ignition ballast resistor
#36 - Ignition coil
#37 - Distributor breaker points (and capacitor)

I also have a diesel, and have used this diagram for rewiring a badly burned engine 20+ years ago. It's still running fine, so if I can do it, you can do it!

One item not covered by this diagram is the thermostart (for diesel cold weather starting). This is installed in the intake manifold and is wired to the thermostart connection on the keyswitch or to a pushbutton below the keyswitch.


----------



## 335Ford (Jun 19, 2014)

That's Great! I was hoping you'd say that. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Harry is correct.
The wiring harness/diagram for those tractors are the same.
The only difference is they used the gasser coil wire for the thermostart on a diesel.


----------

